# @Fancyfuzzmice



## demon_x_slash (Oct 3, 2008)

Where did you get that great little wooden castle in your lj link, my dear? It looks so chewable and climable, I'd ike one :mrgreen:


----------



## fancyfuzzmice (Oct 26, 2008)

I got it at Michaels (it's actually a birdhouse) but have stopped using it because it was too hard to clean


----------

